
Sorry, developer bootcamps: I was wrong - guifortaine
https://medium.com/@dillonforrest/sorry-developer-bootcamps-i-was-wrong-ea37fcc5572c
======
takno
I always turn to product managers who think growth hacker is a thing when I
want to learn more about hiring for technical roles

~~~
doug1001
+1 the OP offers not just their opinion about the quality of developers
trained in developer bootcamps (versus all other devs) but also gives reasons
why bootcamp-trained devs are better. It's not until the postscript, after the
end of the post, that the reader learns that the author isn't a developer "By
the way, I’m a product manager and growth hacker based in San Francisco."

------
smt88
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11418949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11418949)

~~~
guifortaine
Hello,

Thank you for your comment.

First of all, I've made my usual search on Google to skip cross posting and I
confirm that the previous discussion didn't appear in the results :

[https://goo.gl/ybeiG8](https://goo.gl/ybeiG8)

By the way, as you earlier mentioned, the author seems to have little
legitimacy on the topic :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11419443](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11419443)

However, his post is really insightful. On my side, I attended in one.
Especially, I consider having tasted a coding bootcamp to be the most
insightful and transformational experience in my entire life. Or simply said :
a life-changing opportunity. But this one mostly teached Ruby. And I _needed_
more, I _wanted_ more. Mainly, JavaScript is the de facto language for the
Web. Hence, the Web naturally led me to the best (and moreover Open Source!)
bootcamp according to me : Founders & Coders. Clearly, after having quickly
benchmarked all the other ones (including Hack Reactor), they have to my
knowledge the highest requirements among all :

[http://www.foundersandcoders.com/academy/#apply](http://www.foundersandcoders.com/academy/#apply)

Even after my first bootcamp, I still needed a few weeks to reach 5 Kyu
Codewars :

[http://www.codewars.com/](http://www.codewars.com/)

I have never been so proud of myself and at the same time it was a lesson of
life by teaching me humility. Mastery is still a long way off but I think that
this quote could be a great resume :

[http://thefullstack.xyz/excellent-javascript-
developer/](http://thefullstack.xyz/excellent-javascript-developer/)

“Excellence is never an accident. It is always the result of high intention,
sincere effort, and intelligent execution; it represents the wise choice of
many alternatives – choice, not chance, determines your destiny.”

But, let's give it a try ! :)

Très cordialement / Best Regards,

Guillaume FORTAINE

------
mlaythe
I'm heading off to Codesmith (in LA) next month, and I can't tell you how
motivating and reassuring it was to read your post!

